# Long term vacation rental



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi: We (my husband and I, and 2 sisters) are interested in a month long rental. Do you know any websites or contacts to find Brit or American owned long term vacation rentals? We would need 3 bedrooms. We are looking for a rural area, preferably walking distance to a small town with a market and a few shops...Many thanks!...Janice


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Janice,
What area are you looking to be in ?


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Jamesie said:


> Hi Janice,
> What area are you looking to be in ?


Hi Jamesie

No particular area..we are open to suggestion. We'll have our own vehicle. We do not want to be in a large city, but failrly near one would be okay..but deep rural would also work, as long as there are a couple of restaurants, shops, and a weekly or more frequent market. And, although we'll have a vehicle, we want to be able to walk to at least a small village with the above amenities. Don't want to have to worry about driving home at night after a glass of wine with dinner

Thanks for your response!...Janice


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi Jamesie
> 
> No particular area..we are open to suggestion. We'll have our own vehicle. We do not want to be in a large city, but failrly near one would be okay..but deep rural would also work, as long as there are a couple of restaurants, shops, and a weekly or more frequent market. And, although we'll have a vehicle, we want to be able to walk to at least a small village with the above amenities. Don't want to have to worry about driving home at night after a glass of wine with dinner
> 
> Thanks for your response!...Janice


Hi Janice,
I have an English owned cottage in a small village near to a beautiful river beach.
It is in Central Portugal near Vila Nova da Ceira approx 30 minutes drive from the city of Coimbra.
My website address is in my profile.

Regards
Jim.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Jamesie said:


> Hi Janice,
> I have an English owned cottage in a small village near to a beautiful river beach.
> It is in Central Portugal near Vila Nova da Ceira approx 30 minutes drive from the city of Coimbra.
> My website address is in my profile.
> ...


Thanks Jim..as soon as the sisters arrive next week, we'll have a closer look, and get back to you. I appreciate your response...Janice


----------



## Cozza (Sep 18, 2009)

*Holiday Rental House in Castro Marim,Eastern Algarve,Portugal*

Hi Janice,

I have a large 3 bedroom townhouse in Castro Marim which is at the end of the Eastern Algarve on the borders of Spain.

It is situated in a rural location but it's only a two minute walk to the village with numerous cafes and restaurants,together with it's own castle and fort which you can see from the house.It's an easy drive to the beauiful beaches and you can either drive across the beautiful suspension bridge into Spain or take the ferry.

The house was let through the Summer to both Portuguese and English families.

It's a lovely area and you get the best of two beautiful countries!

Just send me a reply if you are interested.
Best Wishes,
Corinne



tigersharkjs said:


> Hi: We (my husband and I, and 2 sisters) are interested in a month long rental. Do you know any websites or contacts to find Brit or American owned long term vacation rentals? We would need 3 bedrooms. We are looking for a rural area, preferably walking distance to a small town with a market and a few shops...Many thanks!...Janice


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Cozza said:


> Hi Janice,
> 
> I have a large 3 bedroom townhouse in Castro Marim which is at the end of the Eastern Algarve on the borders of Spain.
> 
> ...


Hi Corinne: Sounds lovely and thank you for your response. Could you pm me with photos/details? Thanks very much...Janice


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi: We (my husband and I, and 2 sisters) are interested in a month long rental. Do you know any websites or contacts to find Brit or American owned long term vacation rentals? We would need 3 bedrooms. We are looking for a rural area, preferably walking distance to a small town with a market and a few shops...Many thanks!...Janice


Have sent you a PM


----------



## Cozza (Sep 18, 2009)

*House in Castro Marim*

Hi Janice,

I've got the photos and details already on an email for you.

Can I send them thru this site?

Best Wishes,

Corinne



tigersharkjs said:


> Hi Corinne: Sounds lovely and thank you for your response. Could you pm me with photos/details? Thanks very much...Janice


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Cozza said:


> Hi Janice,
> 
> I've got the photos and details already on an email for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Corinne: Thanks! You may send them to me via a Provate Message on this site or email them to me at [email protected] Janice


----------

